# for grandfathered VIP's ....Annual Allocations of Guest Certs



## ronparise (Jan 5, 2013)

This was posted on the Wyndham owners forum

This is a possible issue for those Silver and Gold VIPs that reached VIP level under the old rules, when Silver was 300000 points and Gold 500000 points. and who kept their status (grandfathered) when the new levels were set last year to Silver 400000 and Gold 700000) 

Apparently at the first of the year the system allocated guest certs based on the new VIP levels and missed that those of us that were grandfathered

Im a grandfathered Silver VIP and only got one guest cert instead of the 5 I was expecting. The guy on the Wyndham forum that is a grandfathered Gold VIP only got 5 instead of 10

He called and was given additional guest certs

I havent called yet

Check your account to make sure you got what you should


----------



## Explorer7 (Jan 5, 2013)

ronparise said:


> This was posted on the Wyndham owners forum
> 
> This is a possible issue for those Silver and Gold VIPs that reached VIP level under the old rules, when Silver was 300000 points and Gold 500000 points. and who kept their status (grandfathered) when the new levels were set last year to Silver 400000 and Gold 700000)
> 
> ...



Thank you, I'm gold and only got 5 but will call tommarow when the calle center opens. If not for your post I would have overlooked the shortfall


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, thanks for this info, Ron. No doubt mine are missing too. I don't usually use the GC's, but would expect them to be there if I decided to and this is a perfect way for them to steal away one of my VIP benefits without me realizing it. If I don't let them know they are missing, they will just continue to leave them out.

That is so dirty. Why oh why are they like that...? Thank you all for this forum. Once again it keeps me on top of all things Wyndham.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 5, 2013)

Ron,
Have you played around with the Discount nyumbers or the upgrade window? Think they got all the Benefits levels NOT programmed?

Yes, I am missing GCs also ... dang them overpaid programmers in Asia or sub-Asia.


----------



## scubadiver (Jan 5, 2013)

ronparise said:


> This was posted on the Wyndham owners forum
> 
> This is a possible issue for those Silver and Gold VIPs that reached VIP level under the old rules, when Silver was 300000 points and Gold 500000 points. and who kept their status (grandfathered) when the new levels were set last year to Silver 400000 and Gold 700000)
> 
> ...



Where can this information be found?


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 5, 2013)

scubadiver said:


> Where can this information be found?



1.  Go into make reservations
2.  Go through the steps to make a mid-week reservation within the discount period.
3.  Proceed to where you click guest.
4.  Scroll down, do not enter a guest name and keep scrolling until you see how many guest passes are needed for the reservation and the amount you have available.

I check mine this way but I did not need the grandfather provision to keep that status.  My guest passes showed as 30, which is what I was expecting.

Let us know what yours says, please.

Also, let us know if you get the upgrade and the discounted points you were expecting.


----------



## scubadiver (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks for the directions.

I am a grandfathered gold.

After following your instructions, it states:

Guest conformations required: 1
Guest conformations available: 10

It would appear to be correct.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 5, 2013)

scubadiver said:


> thanks for the directions.
> 
> I am a grandfathered gold.
> 
> ...



Your welcome.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sure enough.  I logged on today.  Am a gold member, but only had 5 guest certificates.  I am on with Guest Services right now, third try after their phone system disconnected my call the two previous times.

And, now after being on hold for 12 minutes while the vacation counselor tried to contact someone to address the problem, she disconnected me!


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 6, 2013)

regatta333 said:


> Sure enough.  I logged on today.  Am a gold member, but only had 5 guest certificates.  I am on with Guest Services right now, third try after their phone system disconnected my call the two previous times.
> 
> And, now after being on hold for 12 minutes while the vacation counselor tried to contact someone to address the problem, she disconnected me!



I placed my fourth call to Owner Services and finally got the problem taken care of (at least I think so--won't know for sure until tomorrow).  I had to spend a total fo 34 minutes to do it though!


----------



## ronparise (Jan 6, 2013)

I called this morning.  The clerk I talked to seemed well aware of the problem and had me whole again in a minute or so..The only question was would they return the money I paid yesterday for a guest cert...answer no, but she gave  me an extra guest cert to compensate. . I just checked the account and I have 5...exactly right


----------



## am1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Off topic but:

The VIP silvers did not want to get to VIP gold before the rules changed?  

I am thinking next will raise the VIP platinum levels.  So do not wait too long if getting there is your end game.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 6, 2013)

am1 said:


> Off topic but:
> 
> The VIP silvers did not want to get to VIP gold before the rules changed?
> 
> I am thinking next will raise the VIP platinum levels.  So do not wait too long if getting there is your end game.



You are probably right.


----------



## 55plus (Jan 6, 2013)

If Wyndham raises VIP Platinum levels, those of us that are VIP Platinum members should be grandfathered into it - I don't think Wyndham would like the bad press and a possible class action lawsuit. They tried something similar to raising VIP Platinum when they came out with a new program. It was like a VIP Platinum level, but with additional perks. It went by the name Presidential Reserve. It was nothing I was interested in buying into.

But then again, Wyndham has to keep the stockholders happy and the sales people employed so they'll come up with a way to take our money one way or another.


----------



## am1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I think it was good that they raised the bar.  With the amount of points it tales to  stay at the new resorts almost every new purchase or trade in would be VIP silver.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 6, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> If Wyndham raises VIP Platinum levels, those of us that are VIP Platinum members should be grandfathered into it - I don't think Wyndham would like the bad press and a possible class action lawsuit. They tried something similar to raising VIP Platinum when they came out with a new program. It was like a VIP Platinum level, but with additional perks. It went by the name Presidential Reserve. It was nothing I was interested in buying into.
> 
> But then again, Wyndham has to keep the stockholders happy and the sales people employed so they'll come up with a way to take our money one way or another.



Some of the information is not real upto date, not fresh off the presses so to speck, but very interesting.  Especially the one on Wyndham Vacation Ownership.

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/investors

Go to the investor presention section, 2nd entry.

One point raised was most owners recommend the resort they own at.  I guess I am guilty on that one.


----------



## 55plus (Jan 6, 2013)

am1 said:


> I think it was good that they raised the bar.  With the amount of points it tales to  stay at the new resorts almost every new purchase or trade in would be VIP silver.



You can reach that bar of being able to stay at the high points resorts without spending tens of thousands of dollars on points from Wyndham. Buy resell. They have the same reservation value that points purchased from a Wyndham salesperson. It's like money in the bank instead of breaking the bank...


----------



## am1 (Jan 6, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> You can reach that bar of being able to stay at the high points resorts without spending tens of thousands of dollars on points from Wyndham. Buy resell. They have the same reservation value that points purchased from a Wyndham salesperson. It's like money in the bank instead of breaking the bank...



That is possible.  But is someone is going to buy retail VIP is an easy at whatever point level it is.  The benefits make Wyndham retail a better deal than most.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 6, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> If Wyndham raises VIP Platinum levels, those of us that are VIP Platinum members should be grandfathered into it - I don't think Wyndham would like the bad press and a possible class action lawsuit. They tried something similar to raising VIP Platinum when they came out with a new program. It was like a VIP Platinum level, but with additional perks. It went by the name Presidential Reserve. It was nothing I was interested in buying into.
> 
> But then again, Wyndham has to keep the stockholders happy and the sales people employed so they'll come up with a way to take our money one way or another.



I don't think they will at this time otherwise they would have done it when they raised the other levels. I believe the levels were put in place to make it easier to get people to platinum than it was before. Before it was ussually 154, 154, and 200 to get you silver but then you would have to come up with close to 75 -100,000 to get you to platinum which is a large hurdle. Now they can get people to make purchases of 200,200,300 and 300 which are more reasonable, give them an additional sale and get another 100,000 in sales. Just my thoughts.

Jason


----------



## ronparise (Jan 6, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ron,
> Have you played around with the Discount nyumbers or the upgrade window? Think they got all the Benefits levels NOT programmed?
> 
> Yes, I am missing GCs also ... dang them overpaid programmers in Asia or sub-Asia.




I did a reservation within 30 days of check in..got the discount and upgrade, no problem...but thats the one that made me pay a guest fee, and let me know I had a problem


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 6, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> If Wyndham raises VIP Platinum levels, those of us that are VIP Platinum members should be grandfathered into it - I don't think Wyndham would like the bad press and a possible class action lawsuit. They tried something similar to raising VIP Platinum when they came out with a new program. It was like a VIP Platinum level, but with additional perks. It went by the name Presidential Reserve. It was nothing I was interested in buying into.
> 
> But then again, Wyndham has to keep the stockholders happy and the sales people employed so they'll come up with a way to take our money one way or another.



What makes you think Wyndham cares about bad press? Their sales operation has had  an "F"   BBB rating for years. Forums like  mywyndhamlawsuit.com, wyndsham.com, TUG ,  Wyndham Owners Forum, ad infinitum have been exposing for years.

Class action  and TV  attorneys generally only take cases they know they can win and there are deep pockets,  as they are fronting   costs.  Since Wyndham  clearly states  VIP benefits are changeable at will what is  a cause of action?

Formal complaints  have been filed  with Arkansas AG and he said  not my problem, hire an attorney and sue'em!

Actually there are tones of lawsuits pending against Wyndham  on its modus operandi, but unlike WalMart who spends money on customer satisfaction they spend on  "Philadelphia"  lawyers.

Yes, Wyndham does claim around 90%  satisfaction in three areas although they do not indicate results  were  subject to independent verification.  However, if you take  3 nineties and add a zero for  sales  comes out  around  68% which is flunking  on most scales.

They already have our money, $299 transfer fee, 10%  renewal unto perpetuity resort management contracts  and 50 million warm bodies to be  to  roasted  by their sales weasels.

Terrible stock has been hanging around $50 for last year when it soared from around $4  circa 2009.


----------



## Don (Jan 7, 2013)

They must have fixed it, I have 10.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 7, 2013)

Don said:


> They must have fixed it, I have 10.



Curious, for those of you who did get the correct allotment, did you have over 700K (but less than 1M)?


----------



## Explorer7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Don said:


> They must have fixed it, I have 10.



Mine were still missing, but just called in. The VC was aware of the problem and had my missing guest guest certs in place within 5 min while I held on the phone.

Once again I am grateful to TUG and to Ron for bringing the matter to light.


----------



## richjester (Jan 7, 2013)

Sandi Bo said:


> Curious, for those of you who did get the correct allotment, did you have over 700K (but less than 1M)?



I got all mine, but I have 760K.  Hope all are able to get the correct amount.


----------



## Xcalibur (Jan 7, 2013)

richjester said:


> I got all mine, but I have 760K.  Hope all are able to get the correct amount.



I've got 10. =)  fixed now maybe?


Guest confirmations required:
1
Guest confirmations available:
10
Help
Additional fee:
$0.00
--
i'm grandfathered in, less than 700k pts.


----------



## Don (Jan 8, 2013)

Sandi Bo said:


> Curious, for those of you who did get the correct allotment, did you have over 700K (but less than 1M)?



Only if you count both of my PICs.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jan 11, 2013)

I checked mine today and only have 1 (should be 5). So, I called the VIP number and spoke iwth someone there. She said that , if I needed them right away, she'd expedite it, but otherwise to please be patient and check it again in a week. They are working on it.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jan 18, 2013)

Update... today I checked out my account and have the 5 guest certificates as supposed to be.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 19, 2013)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Update... today I checked out my account and have the 5 guest certificates as supposed to be.



In one of my accounts which is a grandfathered VIP gold less than 700K. I had to call to get them to update it from 5 to 10. I had used 7 Guest certificates so far this year. I checked yesterday and I have 10 again. Has anyone else's guest certificates been "reset"?

Jason


----------



## jebloomquist (Jan 19, 2013)

*It's a strange world, but don't ask why*

I hate to be the kid on the block that everybody hates, but I was allocated 60. I don't know why, and I am not going to try to find out. I have already used a few and by the end of the year, I expect to use them all.

Jim


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jan 19, 2013)

jebloomquist said:


> I hate to be the kid on the block that everybody hates, but I was allocated 60. I don't know why, and I am not going to try to find out. I have already used a few and by the end of the year, I expect to use them all.
> 
> Jim


You won the boobie prize


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 20, 2013)

jebloomquist said:


> I hate to be the kid on the block that everybody hates, but I was allocated 60. I don't know why, and I am not going to try to find out. I have already used a few and by the end of the year, I expect to use them all.
> 
> Jim



I had enough points that I was not grandfathered.  My guest pass total was right on the first go and did not go back to the orginal number on this update.

Oh, well, I guess Wyndham's computer just likes some better than others.  I think my problem was I did not tell it good morning.


----------

